# Help please



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here, please to meet you.

Here's some background on my experience so far with Kitkat:
I got my little Kitkat a week ago after we were done with an experiment with ecosystems (my partner didn't want to take him home). My teacher gave me some trial fish food and water conditioners for me to use and some instructions she printed out from the Petco website. She told me that bettas can live in a small area and only need to be fed every other day. She also said to leave the fish in the container for 24 hours to prevent shock since she transferred it from our experiment container to a smaller container so I can take it home easier. When I got home after the horribly shakey bus ride (I felt bad), I cleaned out the old fishbowl that I had back when I was little (my cousin gave me a goldfish to keep). The fishbowl was about 1 gallon big, I put the water conditioner in after I finished cleaning. The next day I transferred Kitkat to his new home. It was kind of hard to see through the bowl, some parts look distorted. At night, he slept on the bottom of the bowl. It seemed kind of sad actually... I decided to do some research and found this site. I went out to buy a 2.5 gallon tank that came with a filter and a light, I bought some smooth, green marble rock, a thermometer, and a silk plant for the tank, some bloodworms and a bottle of water conditioner. I transferred Kitkat after I got everything set up and turned the filter on. It was late at night and I didn't realise what was happening until the next morning. Poor Kitkat was being pushed around by the current the filter makes, I quickly turned it off. When I came home from school, he was sleeping under the leaves of the silk plant, it made me happy.

It's ok if you didn't read the whole back story, but I have so many questions and I'm just not sure where to look for the answers, so I decided to sign up and make a thread myself.

The questions are:


Should I get a new filter or just do the water changes? How often should I do the water changes?
I think I used warm water in the tank, now there's bubbles all on the edges of the tank, is that ok to leave the bubbles there?
Should I get a heater? The light the tank has gives off heat, so I'm not sure if that will fluctuate the temperature. If I should get a heater, what kind should I buy? The temperature in the tank is about 64-65 degrees Fahrenheit, which I don't think is that good for my fish.
Thank you for reading, any suggestions?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey there Twixies, welcome to the forum! 

Glad to hear you've started to do your research and got him into a larger home already! That extra gallon and a half really does make a difference in my opinion. You're definitely on the right track and clearly looking to improve the life if your new little finned companion. Kudos to you! 

Now, on to your questions.....

1. I'd suggest just removing the filer all together. As you noticed, bettas have a hard time with filter currents, especially in smaller tanks, and since bettas have a special Labyrinth organ that allows them to take most of their Oxygen from the surface, something like a filter or an air stone to oxygenate the water isn't necessary. The only real use for a filter with a betta is if you are trying to establish a Nitrogen Cycle.....but that is more for tanks 5+ gallons as smaller tanks tend to have a difficult time holding a stable cycle, making it a little more complicated to get one going. So, as you are a beginner just starting out.....best to just remove the filter. 
Now, without a filter, you will want to make water changes at least twice per week; 1 50% and 1 100%. Personally, based on my own experience, I think adding an extra 50% per week as well for slightly cleaner water makes a bit of a difference.

2. The bubbles are fine, you'll likely see them whenever you do a water change. They're not harmful to anything, though if the look of them bothers you you can just stick your hand in and brush them away if you like. 

3. Oh goodness.....no wonder your little guy isn't moving around that much, thats COLD! Thats a good 14-15 degrees UNDER the necessary temperature! Oh wow....
Yes, you most certainly need a heater as soon as you can pick one up, thats for sure. You'll want to look for one that is around 25 watts, fully submersible, and adjustable with a thermostat. STAY AWAY from the present/pad-like heaters that you can't adjust, for the most part those are crap. 
As far as brands go, most they you're going to find at Petco and Petsmart that are fully submersible and adjustable are going to do the job about the same. Personally I'm a fan of Aqueon and Petcos own brand, and I've heard wonderful things about Hydor and Elite. If you are able to order online, I believe the 25-50 watt Elite heaters(they say they're present heaters, but I've read that they are in fact adjustable)are a little cheaper on Amazon. 

And I think that about covers your immediate questions....xD If you have any more, please, feel free to ask!


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for replying.

I saw some 25-watt heaters in Petco the other day, I will go back to get it tomorrow, thank you for telling me!

I was thinking of baffling the filter, I saw some posts on here that some people that have the same tank as me and they used a bottle technique or a sponge technique, sadly the pictures were deleted, do you have any idea how to do that?
I wanted to baffle the filter because I read somewhere that their betta fish like to play with the output, and I thought that would be nice for my Kitkat


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I would get a heater asap. walmart has one for $15 that isnt to bad. And you dont need the filter. Just do the 2 water changes. 1 50% and 1 100% each week.
Bubbles are fine.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

The only brand I know of that Walmart carries is the Tetra present heaters, which have absolutely horrible reviews and are notorious for under heating and just plain not working at all. They're cheap heaters and work like cheap heaters.
Its definitely worth it to spend that extra few bucks and get a nice, good adjustable heater that you know you can rely on for several years to come. 

IMO/E, not very many bettas like the filter flow. I suppose it really depends on the personality of the betta, I have heard stories of a few who did, but out of ALL of the bettas that I have had over the years, every single one hated any more then a very minor water disturbance, and some had issues with even that. 
So based on that, I would still suggest just removing the filter rather then trying to go through the process of baffling it. Its really quite useless anyway, like I mentioned, and in that size of a tank it really just takes up swimming space anyway IMO. 
If you are absolutely completely dead set on trying to baffle it though, use some filter sponge and rubber band it over the outflow. But personally, I don't think there is much point to trying.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Dragonfish I use them in all my tanks and have had few problems.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Then you're the only one I've ever heard of not having issues with these heaters, you're definitely quite lucky.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for helping, but I'm going to go with my guts and go to Petco to buy a heater, plus it's the closest pet store where I live. There isn't really a close by Wal-mart for me to go to anyways, but thank you for the suggestion a123andpoof


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad to be of help.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah I have gotten lucky lol I dont like them much for larger tanks, but my 1g and 3g they hear perfectly.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, I want to ask before I forget, is it good to put a mirror in front of it to see it flare and I guess somewhat give it an exercise to do? I know to not leave the mirror there so don't worry about that.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

It certainly won't hurt to give him a little mirror exercise for a few minutes a day if you like.  Go for it.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha ok! I was just curious to see how he looks like when he flares XD thank you so much for your help by the way


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Updates: I tried placing a mirror in front of Kitkat, but he didn't flare, he just turned around and swam away. I think it might be because the water was too cold, making him listless.

I bought him a heater today, and well... I couldn't find one that was 25 watt and I couldn't afford the 50 watt ones, I ended up buying one submersible 50 watt heater that I could afford, but I can't adjust it... The temperature is 76 degrees in the tank, which is a whole lot better than being at 64, I think I will have to stick with this heater, it doesn't snow here anyways, so it's never really cold here, I hope that's ok

[Edit]: I will try the mirror test again tomorrow, maybe the temperature will make him be more active and flare, if not, maybe he's just one of those that don't flare at other fish o.o


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

It is possible he was a little too cold to be interested in the mirror, the low 60s is pretty cold, though some bettas don't always react to their reflection....sometimes its a personality thing. 

Hmm....it sounds like you did pick up one of those Tetra heaters. Thats generally about the highest any of them ever get from what I've heard/experienced.....and you're right, definitely better then 64, but still a tad on the cold side long-term. 
Now that you've got something though and there is no huge rush to get your little guy out of freezing water....I'm going to let you in on a little secret of mine.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/271031514998?item=271031514998&ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160

It is a $6(free shipping)25watt adjustable submersible heater that works perfect in smaller tanks. I use these in my 2-4 gallon tanks and I absolutely love them, they're fantastic and of course a great price. I don't always recommend them because they take a couple of weeks to get to you and most people need a heater right away that don't have one.....but since you've got something now and you have a little time, I thought I'd link you to one of the best budget heaters ever. Definitely something anyone can afford.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you so much! I will definitely get one ASAP, hopefully it gets here within 30 days, I want to return the heater that I bought by then haha.

I have a question, is Kitkat suppose to swim back and forth really fast? Maybe I'm just not used to seeing him swim a lot since his water was too cold before. Do I have to feed him more since he's swimming more now? I currently feed him twice a day, about 2 pellets each time (+/- 1), and sometimes a FD bloodworm or 2


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh it definitely should get there before 30 days. I've ordered a total of eight of these between two orders, and both times they arrived at least a couple of days before the expected arrive date(which I believe is about two weeks from the day ordered?). Things generally get to my house a little quickly though.....but still, it should come within 30 days. 

Haha, no no, thats fine! xD Perfectly normal. Bettas are naturally VERY active little guys for the most part. I assume he does that really quick back and forth motion mostly when he sees you or you get close to the tank? Thats a bit like when your dog sits at your feet when you have a snack, begging for some of whatever you have. I believe a lot of keepers call it the 'Feed Me Dance'. 

Actually, that sounds like a perfectly find feeding schedule. While it mainly depends on the size and quality of the pellets you're feeding, over-all about 2-3 pellets twice per day along with the occasional bloodworm treat a couple times a week is a good sort of general schedule to stick to.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

That's so cute!!! I just thought he was preparing to mate or something since he was creating bubbles, or hanging around the bubbles that's stuck to the side of the tank, but now that you mention it, I do see that he only does that when I'm in front of the tank, when I'm not, he just swims slower again, that's awesome that he remembers my face


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, question, should I leave the lights on 24/7? I read somewhere that it should only be on 8-10 hrs a day, but somewhere else said that bettas don't like the dark? Also, does turning on the light too fast shock it?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, oh yes! They're very intelligent, much more so then people realize. They learn to recognize faces and even voices, I've heard of one person who trained her Sorority of girls to come when they were called!
Also, they can be trained. If there is one specific place you feed your guy all the time, you might notice him hanging around that spot a lot when you approach the tank/lift the lid. You can also teach him to follow your finger, eat from your fingers, and even swim though a little hoop. xD They really are very interesting little fish.

Aww, it does sound like hes made a little bubblenest though! How cute! xD

No, definitely don't leave your lights on 24/7...8-10 hours is a good max, they do need a day-night cycle to offer them a period of 'rest', though really so long as there is some natural light in the room during the day there is no minimum. Bettas come from a very densely planted natural environment heavy in tannins, they're technically 'Dark Water' fish....so they're definitely not BOTHERED by the dark. If anything they can be bothered by lights that are too bright....sometimes that can stress them or cause them to tail-bite, depending on the betta. I've never personally had issues with this though. 
If your room is completely pitch black and has been for some time(like, all night)then turning on your fish's light suddenly might shock him a little, so you'd probably want to turn on a lamp or the light in your room first for a bit before turning his light on.....but if there is some natural light coming from a window or something then he should already be awake by the time you turn on his light.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Are bettas nocturnal?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

No they are active during the day and at night need to rest or sleep which they do and since they cant close their eyes they need the light off at night. I turn mine off around 9 and turn it back on at around 10 in the morning. They need a day and night cycle just like we do.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't believe so. My bettas (from what I can tell) go to sleep about the same time as me. I once was on the edge of falling asleep and I glanced at Maggie and she wasn't moving. I freaked out and turned on a light and she looked at me like "Why did you wake me up?"


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess I should just turn on the light when I go to school and turn it off when I get home, that should be good right?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yes that would be good or you could leave it on for a hour or so after you get home just be sure its off by the time you go to bed.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Bettas are Diurnal, yes.
My the lights on my tanks who have them(a few don't)are usually on from when I get up in the morning, around 9-ish, until about 8-9 at night so about 11-12 hours, which is a tad long I know...all the algae tells me that xD. About 8-10 hours is, I think, a good amount of time to shoot for with the lights.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

a123andpoof said:


> Dragonfish I use them in all my tanks and have had few problems.


With the walmart brand heaters, some people have luck with them but I personally think it really depends on your room temp and tank size.

While you have a smaller tank, which is easier to heat, your room temp seems quite cold, leading me to believe that the preset heaters will not be able to heat your tank the necessary 15-16 degrees.

So yes, they work for some people and not for others. The adjustable ones generally work for about every tank, as long as you have the correct wattage.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't realize that this thread had three pages so this is kind of old news


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

It's ok AyalaCookiejar 

A few more questions arose this morning, my question is where is his erm.. the area where he release his wastes.. I have a male veiltail betta, and I saw poop stuck to the place between the first few strands of I guess his tail? and the second part... if that made sense.

Let me demonstrate with pitures (or try to):
(His body)
______________________
|||| (poop) |||||| \\\\\\\\

The "|||" and "\\\" are his fins or tail or whatever they're called, the "___" represents the lower part of his body, where the fins start to come out.

I probably confused many of you guys haha, but anyways, I thought they're erm waste releasing area would be towards the end of his body? But I suppose it might make the tail dirty... not sure how betta anatomy thingy works.

And one more question, what does a healthy poop look like? His was light brown ish, kind of "bent" looking, kind of like stairs, and then curly towards the end. It would probably be as long as its fins if the poop was straight haha, anyways, is that healthy? I will change his water tomorrow haha, hopefully I can find the poop, since it's not stuck to his body anymore.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

From what I can tell of your description(which is quite good!)that sounds perfectly normal. Yes, their little bottom is a little further up then you might expect, just behind their two little ventral, which are two long fins that come down under their pectoral(little side)fins, and right before their anal fin, witch is the big single long fin below their body. 

The poo sounds perfectly normal as well. It depends a little on what you feed, some different pellets and other foods can change the color a little, but generally so long as it is in the brownish/possibly slightly orangyish spectrum colorw-wise you're good. Sometimes they'll curl into balls, sometimes they'll only half curl, and sometimes you'll see little bits or maybe a smaller 'string'......but so long as its not whiteish and stringy, you're good.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

What causes it to be white and stringy looking? Would the fish have to be sick? Like with intestinal infections or something?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas prefer larger spaces. Carter lives in a 10 gallon.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Twixies said:


> What causes it to be white and stringy looking? Would the fish have to be sick? Like with intestinal infections or something?


Generally internal parasites is what will cause the poo to become white and stringy. There are a few other signs of course, but that is one of the big indicators. 
Your guys poo sounds nice and normal though....just to reassure you a little. xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, generally white or clear stringy poo indicates internal parasites.

Edit: I am slow today! And my iPod is also


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

IAL is always good. I would reccomend new life spectrums food that helps with internal parasites.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you guys know what your fishie(s) are thinking/feeling? If so, how do you know? I just did a 100% change for my fishie, and well he's swimming around really fast, chasing my finger, and well I don't know if he's stressed out or if he's just curious about his new environment.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

He's probably curious. I always know what my bettas are thinking. "FOOOOOOD!!!"
Haha.

Once they are put in clean water they usually get more active. I experienced it with both of my fish, and they were at room temperature. Unless he is acting lethargic with random "darting" there's not a reason to be concerned. Both of my fish associate my fingers with food, so that's probably why he's chasing it.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup. If hes chasing your finger around, that sounds a little more like fresh-water excitement, which is normal and perfectly fine. 

A good thing to look for if you're worried about stress is their color and gill movement. Unless your fish is all white or Cellophane(clear), if they're stressed they will loose color and their gills will start moving a little more rapidly, like they're taking large, quick breaths. Often their fins will clamp up as well, nice and tight together.
Also, bettas are naturally very active.....so when their stressed, they're generally be lethargic rather then swimming around a lot. Sometimes they will have bursts of quick darting movement, but often they will sit on the bottom, hide behind something, or hover near the top in a corner or something.

After a while with your betta you'll get to know his behaviors and habits and you'll learn when hes happy and healthy and when something might be a little off.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

+1 for DragonFish  very well explained, as always


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought the water might have been a little too warm for my fishie, the thermometer said it was like 86 degrees o.o It didn't feel warm though so I don't know why it said that


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

What kind of thermometer do you have? It should be around 78-80 degrees.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

It's better now, so no worries  I guess I just added too much warm water and my hands couldn't feel that it was warm o.o


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I use the same thermometer in my tank to make sure the temperature is right. I'm horrible at judging the temperature by just testing it with my hands, lol.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you Ayala! xD At least my rambling is good for something sometimes! Lol

I judge temperature with my hands, but I've also been doing this for a few years....about 8/10 times I can get the temp at about 80, and about 99% of the time I get it between 78-81-ish. Its definitely something that comes with a lot of practice though....and until you develop that skill, its best to just take out your thermometer and double check to make sure you've got the fresh water within a degree or two of your fishes old water.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I just don't trust myself. I usually try to kind of test it with my hand as it's coming out of the faucet, but I still check it with a thermometer.
A time or two I've gotten it spot-on, but I've also gotten it like 5 or more degrees off, lol.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, oh I didn't trust myself at first at all!! But, you know, its just one of those things that comes with practice and time in the hobby. xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

You know, I never considered any other pets I've ever owned a "hobby". It's weird. The fish themselves aren't the hobby. They're the family, just like the dog and the two cats (or whatever). But I don't consider changing a little box a hobby, or taking the dog out when its freezing cold a hobby.

But changing and testing the water and adding new decor to a tank and setting up a new tank and being on a forum specifically for betta fish... all that's a hobby, lol.

I am a member of a cat forum, but only because I volunteer with the cats at a local shelter. Otherwise, I'd be bored to death of a cat or dog forum.

Just a random realization I just had there.. thought I'd share.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, next time I'll check it with a thermometer instead of my hands haha

On a side note:
I just think my fishie is so adorable!!! If I could just watch it all day, I would.
I guess he's still curious since he's kind of "eating" the bubbles on the fake plant and kind of just checking everything out, like the rocks and the thermometer. I haven't seen him be so curious before, I think it's really cute XD

[Edit]: To add to ayala's comment, I think it's more like a responsiblity to me, but it's fun, so I guess it's in between responsibility and hobby haha


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

My CT just did a ballerina move a few minutes ago. No joke.
He swam near the surface, looked directly upwards so his body was vertical, and proceeded to do a little twirl while moving upwards toward the surface to get some air.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

O: That's so cool!! The closest to a ballerina move my fishie did is probably just turning around hahaha


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, Oh definitely. The fish itself isn't the hobby of course, but a lot of things we do for the fish make it into more of a hobby. All the research and learning we do, aqua-scaping, NPTs, looking for deals on tanks and decor and supplies, making our own/getting a little creative and out of the box with decor, the impulse buys, the rescues, sometimes breeding....it really turns into a hobby even before you notice!

And then theirs also giving advice and helping others, I think thats what makes a forum like this a little more interesting then a dog or cat forum(I'm a member of a dog forum myself, but I haven't been there in a long time!). With dogs or cats, most people just have a couple and enjoy their company.....its really only more of a hobby if they're involved in rescuing regularly, or volunteering and such like you are Ayala, or involved in some kind of sport with your pets. Also, there aren't nearly as many myths or misconceptions when it comes to dogs and cats, and most people put a lot of thought and effort and research into it before they bring one home......and generally if something is wrong, its best to head off to the vet rather then rely on a few people on the internet.
And with fish.....its a little bit of the opposite really. xD

Ugh, enough of my rambling. xP I'll hush now.

On the subject of funny fishy movements......one of my boys has a very unique way of swimming. xD He often twists around and twirls as well, swimming completely upside down. Hes a strange little thing.....


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I also agree with twixies that it's a responsibility, but it's a responsibility that feels more like a hobby. Any animal that you decide to get, you are responsible for caring for. I just think scooping a litter box is a lot less fun than changing tank water... I really can't tell you why xD It's funny because I volunteer with cats and clean litterboxes all the time.

My VT this morning was very strange. He was resting behind the filter. At first I thought he was dead. But I turned the light on and he backed up, and he started swimming strangely in and S shape, kind of like a snake.. But then he kind of started swimming normally again, and I think he eventually went back behind the filter. I had to leave for school so didn't have time to watch him further.

It was weird, though. Maybe I just woke him up from his beauty sleep?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, of course its a responsibility....any living creature in your care is a responsibility. Just like if you rescue dogs and cats, or you're in some sort of sport with them....its all a responsibility, but in a way its also a hobby because its something that you enjoy and devote part/all of your life to. Doesn't mean all aspects of it are pleasant, but its still a hobby. xD

Another good example is horseback riding. Whether you go out once or twice a week for lessons or have your own horse and compete, its still a hobby. 
And trust me, cleaning out stalls and pins and paddocks makes litter boxes seem like a picnic.... :lol:

Personally I'm a very strange person. I wouldn't necessarily say that I LIKE cleaning up animal poop, but for the most part it really doesn't bother me. Horse, dog, cat, fish, reptile, rodent....I've done them all and, in a way, I sort of like doing all the cleaning partly because of how nice it looks after I'm done and partly because its part of the animals care, and I like caring for things. I figure its the motherly instinct that comes with being a woman. :lol:

Hmm....sounds like you may have woken him up, yes. xD I'm afraid I can't offer too much advice based on experience there....my boys are weird. They stay up late with me and are always awake and begging for food the second I get up. xP I've only ever caught one of my bettas sleeping once or twice before.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I also noticed a strange pattern on his fins.. it was kind of dark speckles. I'll probably make a new thread since I think we've hijacked this one enough for one day, lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> With the walmart brand heaters, some people have luck with them but I personally think it really depends on your room temp and tank size.
> 
> While you have a smaller tank, which is easier to heat, your room temp seems quite cold, leading me to believe that the preset heaters will not be able to heat your tank the necessary 15-16 degrees.
> 
> ...


 Actualy larger is easier to heat.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I think my fish is starting to change color o.o He's starting to have some teal-ish colors on his scales and part of his fins, not sure if it's just reflecting the light, but it shouldn't be light blue colored though since he's mostly red o.o Is the color changes bad? Or maybe he already had those colors, but I just didn't notice them?

Also, he apparently popped all of the bubbles since the last time I saw him, so I'm guessing he's more of a bubble popper than a bubble maker o.o


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Smaller is easier to heat if you are talking higher temps. Larger is easier to heat consistently, but a 25 watt heater will not work as well on a 10 gal as it will a 5 gal.

A lot of times bettas change colors throughout their lives. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

+1 with Ayala on both the heating and coloring. 

Its also very likely that he had those colors before, but was just too cold and not displaying them. Now that hes in warmer water, hes likely going to color up a little more and start displaying more, brighter colors.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

That's so cool how they can change colors XD I will definitely keep an eye on him more to see the color progression


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Update: I just saw it flare o.o At first I thought it was some sort of weird condition that he had, since the part in front of his side fins just opened up, and I was like what just happened? Then I tried the mirror trick again to see if he would flare since now he got warmer water, and he opened that part again, it's like he grew a beard o.o Sorry, I'm just trying to process what just happened... I'm totally speechless right now and I can't seem to close my mouth...

[Edit]: I have never seen it flare before just now, so this is a bit shocking since I've never seen what it looks like


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, Awww, cute! Congrats on the first flare!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, yes. xD Both of my bettas flared quite a bit when I first got them. They don't do it as much anymore unless I remove the cardboard in between their tanks for a few minutes.
And I'm assuming you're talking about his gills flaring, haha.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I had just fed my betta and he flared at my finger when I waved it around his face. I though he was choking LOL


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I think Kitkat might be bloated, his sides kind of bulge out and he swam sideways for a little bit, what should I do? Should I not feed him for a day? Does the pea thing work?

Also, I'm not sure if he was excited to see me when I came home or he was trying to tell me something (trying to tell me that he's bloated maybe?) When I came home, he flared at me and swam around really fast, back and forth, as if he was trying to get my attention, is that normal?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

By his sides, what do you mean exactly? Like his actual belly or more back towards his tail?
On the body back towards the tail, there is a slight natural bulge(in some fish it is a little more prominent then others)that is(or should be)even on both sides of the body, and nothing to worry about. 
If you mean more like his actual belly(up color to his gills/ventral fins)then a very slightly rounded belly, especially after feeding, is often fairly normal and nothing to be concerned about....but if he looks like he may be tilting to the side uncontrollably when he stops swimming or seems to float on his side towards the top and is struggling to right himself/swim downwards then that is a swim bladder issue. Its very common, and most of the time easily treatable. 

If it looks like it may be swimbladder, fast him for a day or two until you see his poo and/or it appears like he bloating has gone down and he is swimming normally again. Afterwards, you may need to cut down on his food.....

I know you've probably said this somewhere in the thread, but what brand do you feed, how often, and how much?

Don't feed him a pea. Bettas are carnivorous, they don't digest plant matter well so the pea treatment can cause more harm to their digestive system. Though it may not be needed, if you feel like it, a Betta-safe substitute for peas is frozen(NOT freeze-dried!)Daphnia. Daphnia can also be fed regularly like other frozen foods as treats a couple times week. 

Haha, that behavior sounds very normal though. Sounds like the 'feed me' dance.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I notice a slight bulge towards his tail, now that you mention it, but no, I was talking about his belly. He was only swimming sideways for like 1 second after eating a pellet, I currently feed him Aqueon betta food, I think it might be because this morning I fed him 3 pellets instead of 2 because I was in a hurry to school and couldn't separate the pellets :/ He seems to be swimming fine right now though
Can he get constipated?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, just thought I'd make sure. I often see the question of 'what is this bulge near my bettas tail?!'....so I figured It might be good to cover all bases. xD

Did it look like he was more struggling while swimming sideways, like he tilted over and had difficulty getting right again, or was it more just he might have made a weird turn and just swam a funky way? Was it just that one time for that one second or...?

Aqueon is an alright brand.....not the best, but OK. I'm personally not a fan of it because I think it may have caused/contributed to some SBD problems in a couple of my fish a while back, but others who I've known who have fed Aqueon do alright with it. It does have a few more fillers though. 
If you can get your hands on it, see if you can pick up some New Life Spectrum Betta Formula or Omega One Betta Buffet. They're a little better quality, more meats and less difficult to digest fillers. Aqueon pellets are pretty small, if your guy is having trouble even with just one random extra third pellet then it may be time to switch brands to something higher quality.

Yes, they can get constipated. Treatment depends on the severity of course, but often most cases can be treated with a couple days of fasting and a little frozen Daphnia.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

He was kinda of struggling to be rightsideup again, but it was just that one time.

What's SBD?

I looked up New Life Spectrum brand on the petco website and I can't find one for betta formula, and some of the reviews for Omega One Betta Buffet make it seem bad


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm...If hes doing alright now, just be careful with the pellets as much as you can. I know it can be a little hard sometimes to measure those tiny little things out, especially if you're in a hurry though.

SBD=Swim Bladder Disorder.

I believe the NLS small fish formula you can also fed if you can't find the betta formula(if you can, you'll probably have to head into a Petco for the Betta formula), theres not too much of a difference in the ingredients. 
Judging by ingredients and quality, Omega One is technically second to NLS.....and many members feed it because its a little easier to get and doesn't cost quite as much as NLS and they don't have any problems with it, but I too have read some not too great over-all reviews of Omega One foods(though this was mostly tropical flakes), and when I offered the Betta buffet to my fish every single one of them hated it. 

So, based on my own personal experience and such, I would recommend NLS over Omega One for sure, but many people do feed it without any problems at all.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I will look for those brands next time I visit Petco, thank you for the suggestion


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure thing.  Best of luck!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

This is a little far back, but I think adding almost-hot water with a tetra heater helps maintain it at 80.

My 5 gallon has LED lights so the lights can't help heat the tank like my sorority tank can.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

That might work for a little while, but if the room temperature drops like most usually do over night, then the water is going to cool and just go back down to the highest temp the heater will keep it at. Its the same thing with those little pad-like present heaters.

Its never a good idea to rely on lights as a heat source either. You can't control the amount of heat they put out, so they can over heat your tank very easily and they can only be kept on for about 8-12 hours during the day, so as soon as you turn them off the temp is going to drop down at night when it gets colder and a heat source is often most needed.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hm. I never thought of it like that.

-adds new heaters to Christmas list casually-


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, good idea! Just, you know, slip them into your list and casually mention exactly what you want to the relatives ever five minutes.  You know, just so they don't forget. :lol:


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Haha, good idea! Just, you know, slip them into your list and casually mention exactly what you want to the relatives ever five minutes.  You know, just so they don't forget. :lol:


Well, my dad'll send me money, so the "begging my mom to have a shopping spree for my fish" plan is a go. c:


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm just waiting for the heater I ordered to come, Kitkat is going to be so happy! Plus he's going to have something else to check out XD Thanks again DragonFish for recommending it to me


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure thing! xD As always, happy to be of help.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you have a filter growing certain plants in there helps the tank be clean too.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

How many drops are in 1 ml? The water conditioner I have says 5ml or 1 teaspoon for every 10 gallon, so it's 1 ml for 2 gallons right? but I don't have anything to measure it! I can only let it drip out, so that's why I need to know how many drops, I guess I would have to tell you how big are the drops, but I don't know..


----------



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a 50 watt fully submersible tetra heater that works great so far. My tank is holding a steady 78-80°. I guess I've been lucky too. lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Twixies said:


> How many drops are in 1 ml? The water conditioner I have says 5ml or 1 teaspoon for every 10 gallon, so it's 1 ml for 2 gallons right? but I don't have anything to measure it! I can only let it drip out, so that's why I need to know how many drops, I guess I would have to tell you how big are the drops, but I don't know..


It really depends on the conditioner and how large the drops end up being.....so I'm afraid I probably can't tell you, you'd have to measure it out yourself with something. 

You could head over to the drub store and get a little syringe meant for medication, that should be able to measure the conditioner out for you. 
Water conditioner measurement doesn't have to be perfectly exact....a little extra conditioner never hurt anyone....but since it doesn't tell you how many drops to use, it would probably be a good idea to actually measure it out with something instead.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

It's ok, my dad got me 5ml and 1ml syringes from the hospital (he works there), still in the packages so they're clean  thank you though


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thats perfect then. xD Awesome.


----------



## xtcking (Dec 7, 2012)

Twix, Dragonfish and Ayala. Thank you guys a ton!!!!!!!!!!!!

I decided I was going to get a betta last week and joined this site to do some research so I knew what I was getting into. this site has taught me so much. This thread in particular has probably answered 99% of the questions I would have within the 1st 2 weeks of owning a betta.

I am so glad I read this entire thread over the past 2 days. 

I'm setting up the tank display now and going to get my fish in a few hours!

ps. I have probably tripled in excitement since I started reading. you guys deserve a medals or something!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my, I think you deserve the medal for going through and reading this whole thread!! I'm not sure if I would have had the patience to do that! xD

I'm so glad this thread was so helpful to you though, and good luck with your new finned companion! I'll be looking for the picture thread!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha, I post on so many threads, I'm not even sure what this one is about..  this site will definitely help fuel your addiction. I had one tank and one Betta when I joined, now I have two bettas and four tanks that will soon have bettas


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello xtcking, you know, I didn't even know I was helping someone, but I'm glad I am, I'm just asking questions that I have, and I guess many other new betta owners have similar questions. I agree with Dragonfish, you're the one that deserves a medal for reading the entire thread! There's 9 pages in this thread, that's quite a lot to read. Anyways, if you have any questions, feel free to add on to this thread or start your own, I'm sure Dragonfish will be there to help and I may be able to answer a few questions with what mininal experience I have so far


----------



## xtcking (Dec 7, 2012)

well guys I got the rest of my stuff today! including my new buddy, Creo!. im going to call him creo williams and say he lived down a dirt road and made home made wine like nobody I know. (not that anyone will get that reference.)

Im currently waiting for the water temp to adjust before I put him in. so hes sitting in his cup ( :-( ) next to his new tank. he keeps looking at me then swimming over to the tank side and then swims back and looks at me. its crazy!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats on the new finned companion!! I have to admit that i don't get the reference, but I do like the name! Very unique!
Haha, I bet hes just as excited about his new home as you are! How cute!


----------



## xtcking (Dec 7, 2012)

ill probably make a thread and post pics of the tank and him and everything. just to be sure its set up the best I can make it! the tank temp is about 80 right now. im just about to start the transfer!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome! I'll keep an eye out for the thread!


----------



## tehrabbit (Dec 12, 2012)

*Whew!*

I guess I'm not the only one who was stalking this thread! I've read all the way through and via anxious anticipation, vicariously lived the "OMG MY FISH IS DYING" panic attacks of Twixies... which no doubt I'd have had all on my own if I hadn't read and made mental note of and BOOKMARKED for later reference.

My Hanukkah present was given to me yesterday - a trip to Pestmart, where I got to choose my newest addition my menagerie (2 ferrets and a dog)... a Betta! He is beautiful and named Fluffy... and currently still living in his cup, as we are giving his 1 gal. time to settle. 

Thanks to reading the thread, we also are going to install a heater tonight so that he won't become a Fluffy-sicle once we dump him in there. !

So thanks, ladies and gents, for answering and asking questions! You're the best!


----------



## xtcking (Dec 7, 2012)

This thread is perfect for anyone who is thinking about a betta. I like it because its not so formal and has technical terms. Im brand new to fish.. period. Twix asked the questions the exact same way I would and they were answered, very well in plain English. This entire forum is very education and with the limited time Ive spend on here, the majority of the community is incredibly helpful and willing to do what they can to help anyone with fish. Everyone is great at spreading knowledge suggesting equipment, good and problemed brands. I can say my new buddy creo is living a higher quality of life because of the people in this community! I hope i'll be able to give back to the newbies when Im an experianced fish keeper! :-D


----------



## xtcking (Dec 7, 2012)

On that note, does anyone have any suggestions as far as training and getting to know your betta? ive had creo for 24 hours now, and feeding is still kind of a chore. I have to get his attention and pretty much drop the pellet infront of his face for him to realize I'm trying to feed him. I assume after routine he will figure it out.

he reminds me of the T-rex from jurrasic park, he doesnt just want to eat, he wants to hunt!

I gave him a some what longer blood worm. he beat the crap out of it and broke it into a couple tiny pieces and then swam away, just to dart back at them and gobble each on in a half tank dash. it was actually really amazing to watch!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

When I lift the lid on my tank it makes a reflection that distracts my CT, so when I feed him I just turn off the light and he will follow my fingers until I drop the food.


----------



## tehrabbit (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmmm, I just put Fluffy in his tank (after warming it) and he seems uber happy! Thanks to all of you for questions, advice and all the shared knowledge. He seems to be 'strutting' his stuff for me. What a ham! I had to take pictures (which I'll be posting in the photos thread) though he doesn't flare for me yet. Thanks again!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow.....I'm so surprised this thread has been so helpful, and so pleased to have been a part of it! Just...wow!!



tehrabbit said:


> I guess I'm not the only one who was stalking this thread! I've read all the way through and via anxious anticipation, vicariously lived the "OMG MY FISH IS DYING" panic attacks of Twixies... which no doubt I'd have had all on my own if I hadn't read and made mental note of and BOOKMARKED for later reference.
> 
> My Hanukkah present was given to me yesterday - a trip to Pestmart, where I got to choose my newest addition my menagerie (2 ferrets and a dog)... a Betta! He is beautiful and named Fluffy... and currently still living in his cup, as we are giving his 1 gal. time to settle.
> 
> ...


That really is so great to hear!! A Betta certainly is a wonderful addition to any family, they're such fun and interactive little guys! 

Provided your water(assuming you're using tap)is conditioned with a good conditioner like Prime that removes things immediately, there is no real reason why you can't go ahead and start acclimating your new guy to his new home right away. Besides some harmless bubbles along the sides, theres nothing really to 'settle' in the tank.  Just for future reference.

Also, I would highly suggest looking into upgrading options in the near future.....like within the next few months. Provided you keep up with your water changes(2-50-60%s and 1 100% at least I'd say in a one gallon....so it can get a little tiring), 1 gallons can be alright....but IMO/E with the acception of special cases like very large-finned makes and blind/disabled fish that extra 1-1.5+ gallons really makes a difference. Bettas are very active fish, and they really do like their space. 
Another issue with a 1 gallon would be heating. Most adjustable heaters will fit awkwardly/take up a lot of space in most 1 gallons, and since you want to steer clear of the present/pad heaters as they are unreliable and, especially in such a small volume of water that is already difficult to heat stably(not impossible mind, several people of done it, but IMO/E its not easy), are so prone to over/under heating tanks......its often just a little easier to invest in something slightly larger thats a little easier to heat/fit a good reliable heater into. 

Oh, and don't forget the thermometer(one that goes inside the tank....those sick on ones are horribly unreliable)! I always seem to forget the thermometers.....xD



xtcking said:


> On that note, does anyone have any suggestions as far as training and getting to know your betta? ive had creo for 24 hours now, and feeding is still kind of a chore. I have to get his attention and pretty much drop the pellet infront of his face for him to realize I'm trying to feed him. I assume after routine he will figure it out.
> 
> he reminds me of the T-rex from jurrasic park, he doesnt just want to eat, he wants to hunt!
> 
> I gave him a some what longer blood worm. he beat the crap out of it and broke it into a couple tiny pieces and then swam away, just to dart back at them and gobble each on in a half tank dash. it was actually really amazing to watch!


As far as bonding and training goes, it all depends on the individual fish. Some will take a little longer then others, and some are quick as a whip and take to you and the routines right away. Bit eventually he will get used to you, your voice, when you feed him, how you feed him, where you feed him...all that good stuff. xD It just takes time.

Haha, what a feisty little guy!! He sounds like such a blast! xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Food is the best training. I would try the jumping for food trick.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, such a great thread. I briefly read all pages. I just want to add something which probably already was written before just want to emphasize it. When you do 100% water changes you need to take time to acclimate your betta. The way i do it i just have my betta in the cup with his original water. When new water is ready i add a little bit to his cup and let him get used to it for about 3 minutes. Then i do it about 3 times. This will let him acclimate to the new temperature so you don't shock him with drastic change. I like to use aged water it easier for me to control water temperature.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

When I do 100 percents my Betta goes in a 5 gallon bucket filled with plants.


----------



## Lizdu (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry. bad post


----------



## Lizdu (Dec 17, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Generally internal parasites is what will cause the poo to become white and stringy. There are a few other signs of course, but that is one of the big indicators.
> Your guys poo sounds nice and normal though....just to reassure you a little. xD


Maybe that's what was wrong with my dead fishies. They all had little white stringy things in their cups. Should I look for brownish waste in their cups for the next one I buy?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lizdu said:


> Omigosh! Maybe that was what was wrong with the 5 fishies that died. They all seemed to have white stringy things floating in their water. For the next one, should I check if they have brownish waste in their cups?


If you're getting them all from the same source and they have nothing but white stringy poo from the start, then its very possible they're arriving at the store with internal parasites that from the supplier/contracting it in the store somehow, possibly from whatever they're being fed there. 
Definitely check and see if you can find any brown/orangy waste in anyones cups next time, though even if you do that doesn't mean they won't have internal parasites....they could very well have contracted it afterwards if they're getting it from the store. But its, hopefully, less likely they'll have anything if you find normal poo with them.

If at all possible though, I would suggest going to a whole other store if you have one. 5 fish is a lot to loose, I would be super concerned and paranoid myself about that one places stock over all.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys  I just received the heater that DragonFish suggested!! I'm so happy right now!!! Too bad the cord is so short :/ Going to need an extention cord, but I'm still happy and really excited for it!!! My Kitkat can now be swimming in warmer water XD Yeah, just wanted to share with you guys  Thanks again DragonFish~ Best Christmas present ever!!! Even though it wasn't meant to be, but I shall treat it like it is haha

Oh and happy holidays everybody~


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, wonderful wonderful!  Haha, you're very welcome, and Marry Christmas by the way!
Yeah, the cords are a little short....I've managed to maneuver my power strips to accommodate mine. xD For the price though, and even with an extra couple bucks for a small extension cord, its a really great small tank heater.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok, I need help again, I just saw Kitkat spit out something that looks like something flaky? I was feeding him some FD bloodworms, maybe it's the skin or something of it, should I be worried? It's the first time I saw him spit out something


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm...I can't think of anything else he could spit out that would be 'flaky' looking. I don't feed freeze-dried, so I'm afraid I can't say from experience, but I know sometimes I'll see a tad bit of 'dust' that my boys spit out after feeding pellets, and they'll sometimes spit out the skins of frozen bloodworms(that they'll pick up and eat again....little piggys)so it probably is just a bit of FD bloodworm. Provided he seems normal otherwise, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok  I think it was funny that he was spitting it out then eating it then spitting it back over and over again haha, silly little fish<33


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Update: I returned the old heater back and got my fishie a new plant and the Omega One Betta Buffet, and still had a little over $11 back o.o

The labels lied!! The fish food didn't float D:

Oh and for some reason, the past few weeks when I did 100% water changes, Kitkat always leave a little surprise in the container when I'm ready to put him back in the tank, do you think it's because he's so scared that he, like people, "pooped his pants", except of course he doesn't wear pants?

Right now, he's just curious about the seemingly "new tank" that I put him in haha. He's poking his head around to see if he would fit in some places in the new plant, he was also kind of kissing(?) the heater, or maybe just popping the bubbles. When I put him back in the tank, the song "A Whole New World" from Aladdin started playing hahahaha (I was listening to music lol), that totally fit the moment XD

Anyways, just wanted to share with you guys 

[Edit]: Question: Will the light coming from the heater affect Kitkat in any way? Like maybe he thinks it's a small sun or something or wake him up when he's resting?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha! Time to get some responses in while the puppy sleeps. xD

Whoohoo! Huzzah for some savings! xD
Yeah, Omega One and NLS don't really float too well....not entirely sure exactly why, so don't quote me on this, but I sort of assumed it was because of the fact that there was more 'heavy' fish/meat ingredients rather then 'light' fillers like wheat and such like some other brands.
Kit Kat will eventually learn to chase them to the bottom and snag them there. 

Haha, thats pretty normal. It'll take both you and him a little while to get used to the transfers and the 100% changes, but eventually both of you will get down to a routine, he'll get used to his container, and you will get better at catching him in his container.  It just takes some practice is all. 

xD Ahh, perfect timing on the song!! Lol! 
That all sounds great and normal and healthy though! Thats one of my very favorite things, giving my fish new decorations/plants to investigate, or bringing a new boy home....watching them investigate and check out their new home.  When I first brought him home, Nightwing, the boy in my Avvy, was ALL about bubble popping! It was hilarious, I've never had a betta who did it quite as vigorously before. xD

And no, the light from the heater won't bother him any at night. 

Thanks for sharing by the way! I love hearing updates of your little guy. xD Its so great to hear that hes doing well!


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't like it when the pellets fall though, because sometimes he can't see that the food is falling and I end up having to reach my hand down and retrieve it because I know I'm not suppose to leave leftover food in there. I sometimes point at the food and he turns and sees it, but sometimes he doesn't, it gets a bit frustrating since sometimes I'm in a rush to go to school or something and I just don't want to waste the time to reach in the tank and get it, I end up leaving it in the tank until I get home. Is it alright to do that? I'm not sure, but yeah.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

It shouldn't hurt short term. I recommend getting a siphone to siphon out uneaten food and poo at the bottom of the tank. I got mine for like $6 at earl may but they have them all over.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I know what you mean, it can be a little frustrating a first....but after a while your betta should get used to the new food and head down to the bottom to catch it/eat it right away before it falls. Its just going to take some time. 

But no, it shouldn't hurt short-term like that.

I dunno about using a siphon, I'd imagine that would take out a lot more water then necessary if you're just getting food with it. I'd suggest a VERY well cleaned/new and unused turkey baster instead to get uneaten food. Just stick it in, suck up the pellets real quick, dispose of them, and away you go.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh wow, DUH! Why didn't I think about the turkey baster idea? Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD Sure thing.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

What size is the tank? Sorry.

I have a mini vacuum and it takes a pretty long time to siphon out just one gallon of water. I can easily siphon out all the food I see out of the bottom without being able to tell that I took out any water at all. Then again, I have a five gallon tank and a very small turkey bastor, lol. I don't like sticking my hands in the tank because I wash them very well before I do so every time. The siphon, for me, takes less time than washing my hands.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank, so it's not the same for me


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

More updates: I'm starting to notice how he swims around the bottom looking for food now. He's so smart! I love him so much XD!

Now as for me, I'm leaving tomorrow on a short trip to Lake Tahoe, going to be gone for about 36 hours, I'm going to feed him tomorrow morning and be back the night (maybe afternoon?) of New Year's Eve, Kitkat is going to be alright, right? I believe in him 

As for the new plant, do you think Kitkat likes how it takes up about a quarter of the tank size (well maybe less than that)? It has 3 stems/branches things, so if he does like how it takes up a lot of room, I can spread those out the next time I do a 100% water change (that's when I move the decorations around), if not, I'll just put it back the way it is right now. Though, I was thinking, if I were to spread the stems things out, the leaves of it would be at a slightly lower spot, which he can't lay on the leaves and be able to breathe on the surface anymore, which I saw him do a couple of times now. What are your thought guys?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Make sure he can reach the surface, lol.
They like a lot of cover and places to rest.

He will be just fine for 36 hours (as long as he's not due for a water change). It's a good idea to fast them once a week anyways.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

+1 

On the fasting however, I personally disagree. I don't fast, and only did for a short period of time in my beginning months, but soon gave up as I found it very difficult to remember to not feed. I have never had any troubles with swim bladder or bloating, even on the occasion an extra pellet/bloodworm or two is dropped in there. 

So long as you're not excessively over-feeding and you have a nice, healthy, active betta in a proper environment, regular fasting is an option, IMO. Not at all necessary. Though bettas in the wild might not find food every day, these bettas we buy in the petstore cups are very well domesticated....while they share several traits with their wild ancestors, its really like comparing a dog to a wolf. Wolves don't always find food daily, but you wouldn't fast your dog once a week(or at least, I've never heard of that practice...).


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha, well I actually really don't fast my bettas, either. Not because I forget to fast them, but because I find that feeding them is always enjoyable. I love how happy they get at feeding times. Also, my blind one is definitely fun to feed because it's not something that takes two seconds and its done. I have to assist him with finding his food. But no, fasting for a day or two will NOT hurt him, whatsoever.

What I do, instead of fasting, is I feed them less some days. They usually get three pellets a day (Omega One) or six (NLS). Some days I only feed them one or two pellets instead of all three/six. I also switch up what brand I'm feeding some days for a variety, obviously, lol. I also have the Aqueon pellets which I feed on occasion, again for some variety. I used to feed freeze dried bloodworms, but I don't anymore. My VT has contracted internal parasites, but I can't figure out from where because I have never fed live or frozen foods o.0


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, oh I just got so in the habit of feeding my fish I ended up feeding them on fasting day before I realized that it WAS fasting day. xD
I'm just really a creature of habit. Once I get into the routine of something, I just do it without thinking.....but also unless I'm really in the routine of something, I completely forget it. If that makes any sense....its hard to explain. xD

Nah, fasting for a day or two every once in a while isn't going to do any harm at all of course. I just meant its not really necessary as a regular thing like a lot of people say.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I've never found it necessary. I've never had a problem with bloated fish when I feed daily. But I also don't see any harm in it.. You know? I just don't like getting their hopes up when I approach the tank for nothing!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, I really couldn't agree more. They just give you that little face and its all over...xD


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I just got back from my trip, but I noticed that the thermometer and/or the heater isn't working right, because I had the heater on the entire trip, but the thermometer says the water is 72 degrees fahrenheit, but the dial on the heater says the water is 27 or 28 celsius, I turned it up a bit when I noticed, but the thermometer hasn't changed yet, I don't want to turn it up too high, I don't know what to do D: It's on the number 29 right now, so I'm guessing it's 29 celsius. Kitkat seems active, so I don't think the water is too cold, maybe the thermometer is wrong? Please help ):

As for the feeding part, I skip a "meal time" on the weekends, should I stop doing that? And of course, my fishie is doing fine. I feel bad though because his tank is in my room, I walk by him all the time, and I can't feed him when he does his "happy dance/food dance" ):

[Edit]: Yikes, I turned back the dial on the heater back to its original position since 29 degrees celsius is 84 fahrenheit!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Many people skip feeding for a day onuce a week.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I would get a different thermometer. Then again, the dials on the heater are also often inaccurate. My heaters are both set to over 80 degrees but the tank water is only 78. I'm guessing this has something to do with the fact that the room temp dropped from 70 degrees to 60. However, the temp in the tanks only dropped two degrees so I'd say my heaters are doing pretty good.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You can fast or not, its all up to your personal preferences really. 

I agree about trying a different thermometer....it sounds like the one you have may not be working properly. Though those little glass ones are pretty good, they are only a couple of bucks and I've had a few stop working on me randomly in the past. 
Yeah, definitely don't ever rely just on the dials on heaters. Heat is distributed differently depending on the shape/size of the tank and the amount/lack of water movement. There are just too many variables...very rarely are you ever going to get a heater, even the best, and set it at 80 and have it keep the water exactly at 80.

As for the heater, when you turn it up, do you see the little light on the back coming on?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

be careful when you turn the heater up, it should be really gradual so you don't shock him with to fast temperature raise.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, an adjustable heater, or any heater that turns on and off really, will gradually heat up the water on its own. Its a good idea to keep an eye on the temp increase of course, depending on the size of the tank and the wattage of the heater things may heat up quicker/slower, but unless you have a heater that is just constantly on the increase should be slow enough for a normal, healthy fish to handle.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry for not replying for so long, would this be considered as bumping?

Anyways, I just wanted to share that my fishie just jumped for his food o.o it was stuck to my finger and he just jumped! He didn't get it though because the food hole is so small and I'm scared he might have hurt himself by bumping so hard against the tank roof D:

As to answer some questions, I think there was a short blackout or something because the thermometer is saying the tank is about 78-79 degrees right now, which is good, and it has been working for the past week, which means the heater is also working 

[Edit]: Kitkat must love the Omega One fish food that I'm feeding him hahaha


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I fed my blind fish with a skewer and he latched onto the skewer once and I pulled him out and he fell and landed on my other tank and then flipped back into the water. He's still fine and it didn't seem to stress him out any, but it can be a bit startling for us, haha!

I'm glad everything is going well


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I've had a couple jumpers.....I used to have lots of fun feeding them, but after one jumped out of his tank a couple times, and a few others end up jumping over dividers during feeding, which gave me a few good scares, I feed pretty quickly now so as to discourage jumping as much as possible.
Not that its at all bad if you're careful of course, it just freaks ME out now. xD

Great the hear that everything's going well of course though!!


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

I leave about an inch or two of the tank unfilled because I heard that some betta fish can be jumpers, but I guess that doesn't really help since it seems like they can jump pretty high haha. I was trying to find out how long do betta fish "sleep", and of course I came upon this site haha, so I thought I might as well check this. My silly little Kitkat doesn't even sleep in his new plant, he mostly sleeps on the stones on the bottom or in his old plant, I'm not sure if it's because he doesn't like his new plant or something (now that I think about it, it's not really a new plant anymore since I've had it for a couple of weeks now), silly little fish haha.

[Edit]: When I say sleeping IN his old plant, I kind of mean it, he sleeps on the base underneath the leaves all snuggly looking haha.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

My older guy sleeps behind the filter and my blind guy sleeps wherever he feels like lol. I'm pretty sure ATM my girls sleep in their silk plants since each of them are in one gallon QT tanks with one silk plant each. When I go up to the tank early in the morning I can't see them.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Bettas do jump, and they are quite good at it...its a trait that comes from their wild ancestors who in the dry season when the water evaporates from the rice paddies, leaving them in smaller areas of water(where is where the puddle myth came from), will jump though the smaller areas of water as the quality drops/they get smaller in order to find a larger, more favorable area to live. 

Jumping can be a problem, I've lost a couple fish that way......but if you have a lid on the tank, no need to lower the water level....and if you have any largish open areas in the lid, you can just cover them by taping/hot gluing some craft mesh or taping some plastic saran wrap over it to help prevent jumping. If you don't have a lid and can't/don't plan on getting one then I'd suggest making one out of craft mesh with some saran wrap over it with a few holes poked in it to help keep in the humidity(its better for a betta to breath warmer, humid air from the surface)or just put some saran wrap over the tank and poke a couple holes in it over lowering the water level. Personally, I'm not a fan of lowering the water level, especially in smaller tanks....it just takes away room, and in a smaller tank you really want the most room you can get out of it IMO. 

Haha, I very rarely catch my current boys sleeping....They seem to always be up when I go to bed, and are awake before I am. But the few I have been able to catch sleeping really just sleep in random places. Some hang around the top, some lay on the bottom, some sleep in or on their caves or plants...and they also tend to move though the night sometimes. They don't ever seem to just sleep in one place, from what I've seen. xD


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Kitkat just made his first bubble nest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy!!!! XD At first I thought maybe some soap or something accidentally got into the tank and scared me for a second there, but then I remmeber that they blow bubbles lol

As for a tank lid, I do have one, it has a hole in the back so I put a blue towel on top of it, there's still space for air to go in it, no worries, the lid is blue and with a blue towel, so it matches and won't confuse Kitkat I guess? If he can even see colors haha, but yea, I don't think he can jump out unless he can jump out side ways? As for lowering the water level, I don't really lower it too low, I'm going to leave about half an inch to an inch off just so I don't spill the water when I'm going up the stairs (I have to do 100% water changes downstairs because my parents don't want me to use the bathroom or the kitchen sink)

Oh gosh, what am I going to do when I change his water? I don't want to ruin his beautiful nest D:

Anyways, obviously, Kitkat is doing very well  His flaring skills is still awesome (I just checked since I haven't seen him flare in a while) How's everybody doing? XD

[Edit]: Oh for Kitkat, I see him sleep quite a bit, but whenever I go close to the tank, he sees me and wakes up, so what I do now is I observe him sleep from afar, so he can't see me watching him haha (I feel like a stalker XD) I find it so cute when he's sleeping, so I enjoy moments like this when I do catch him sleeping


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Im very glad he's doing good!
I remember when DaBaDee made his first bubblenest... I was so proud  he likes to sleep behind the filter every single night. And I'm sure they see color... Many bettas hate certain colors, like red or purple... Someone on here had to get a special blue thermometer because their Betta doesn't like red at all xD they are so silly.

It sounds like you have one happy Betta. When you do a water change, it will probably break up the nest but I have found that they don't generally last too long anyways, which is sad  bubblenests are some of the greatest things to wake up to


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

1 of my females jump out a week ago n got hurt really bad some bugs were flying pass the tank n she went at them but she doing fine nowall the bruses r heal so she can go back to the girl house soon , yup the r skill jumpers some of my guys dont like the betta deviders they keep jumpin out of them so only large jars work for the jumpers


----------

